# Recomiendan altavoces de casa para car audio??



## bysma (Mar 25, 2010)

Hola, quiero montar un equipo con sonido "aceptable" para el coche y sobretodo ,muy economico ,  la cuestión es que habia pensado en montarle cuatro woofer de 30 Wrms 8 ohm estos: 
http://www.sonicolor.es/productos/sonido-hi-fi+profesional/altavoces-repuestos/altavoces-repuestos.html 
exactamente el de 60 w max vale unos 8€-9€
pero son para instalaciones caseras no para coche, me valdrian??

que diferencia existe entre estos y los especificos para coche?

Y abia pensado en montar cuatro amplificadores TDA1562 que supuestamente entrega 50 wrms.


----------



## fedealma (Mar 28, 2010)

hola la gran diferencia es que generalmente los parlantes para audio car son de 2,3, o mas vias es como si vinieran woofer,medio y twiter todo junto en un solo parlante.


----------



## hellfull (Mar 30, 2010)

si es para bandeja colocalos sin complicarte que es lo que mas se usa ahora,altavoces de 10 pulgadas para medios y unas trompetas beyma o selenium para agudos.y para bajos bajos colocate un buen sub barato que por 60 euros hay un jbl me parece.


----------



## blasidalen (Mar 30, 2010)

Los de car audio son de 4 ohm,incluso algunos de 2ohm;ten en cuenta que los que mencionas de8 ohm necesitan un amplificador aproximadamente del doble de potencia para sonar lo mismo.
Por ejemplo,un ampli que te entregue 30w a 4 ohm,te entregaráunos 15 o a lo sumo 20w a 8ohm.
salu2


----------



## NEO101 (Mar 31, 2010)

El problema fundamental que vas a tener es que son de 8 ohms...
Si querés manejarlos bien, vas a tener que hacer una fuente tipo switching para elevar la tensión (busca el foro "SMPS"), y le ponés un amplificador de 8 ohms (también hay a patadas en el foro "Audio: GRan señal").

Si vas a usar TDAs u otro integrado que traba directo con 14,4 volts , te van a convenir parlantes de 4 ohm...

No es necesario que caigas en los triaxiales y demás, podés usar los 3 separados, pero de 4 ohms.

¡Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## bysma (Abr 14, 2010)

Bueno gracias por las explicaciones, intentare responder paso a paso.

La cuestión por la que me decidi usar estos altavoces, fue porque lo que quiero instalar es una especie de grave como los de los home cinema con cajon reflex para instalarlo bajo los acientos, entonces solo quiero que me reproduzca frecuencias de graves. Para medios y agudos ya tengo otros cuatro. Mas que nada era para aumentar un poco los bajos nada mas.

Ya me habia dado cuenta que eran de 8 Ohms pero me decidi por ellos porque pensaba colocarlos en paralelo, ya serian 4 Ohms y solo me ocuparian una salida de la fuente (radio) y puesto que esta suministra unos 20wrms bajo 4 ohms creo que los moveria bien.

¿Y porque no montar nada en la bandeja? prefiero no utilizarla por ahora, ademas de que te pilla gran espacio (en mi caso tengo poco) , lo pueden ver y no quiero que me lo roben, mas que nada por que no vivo en un lugar con buen prestigio.
De hay montarlo bajo los acientos.

Bueno dicho esto, me recomiendan montar estos altavoces?, claramente para lo que lo voy a utilizar y sin pedir gran calidad ni potencia a cambio.

Y para no abrir otro post ago aqui mismo una nueva pregunta. 

Queria ademas montar unos led al ritmo de la musica alojados a los cajones, que podria utilizar, existe algun circuito, no se como buscar. Si me dicen como se llama el aparato que haga parpadear los led al ritmo. 

Gracias.


----------



## NEO101 (Abr 15, 2010)

Si, se entiende bien lo de la bandeja, yo tengo el mismo problema (los "amigos de lo ajeno").  :enfadado:

Ya que los vas a poner a pares, no vas a tener problemas con la impedancia (van a quedar de 4 ohm). Y ya que le vas a hacer una caja, si querés buenos graves diseñalas midiendo primero los parámetros de Thiele Small del parlante. De esa manera podrás diseñar la caja usando el software WinISD, y ahí sí que realmente tu caja va a sonar como debe ser y no como suenan la mayoría de lo car audio (mal).
Indicaciones aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

Ahora bien, una obviedad, por las dudas. Vas a tener mejores graves con parlantes grandes, unas 8 o 10 pulgadas. Si tenés lugar para 12', mejor aún.

En cuánto al vúmetro de LEDs, podría llegar a ser que te sirva este, aunque no estoy seguro, tal vez necesitás algo más simple (buscate algo en el foro, no creo que necesites el "peak hold").
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/vumetro-leds-peak-hold-17685/

¡Saludos y éxitos en tu proyecto!
Marcelo.

PD: ahora que releo tu post, preguntabas al principio:
_que diferencia existe entre estos y los especificos para coche?_
Aparte de la impedancia, muchos (pero no todos) los parlantes de car audio o bien los parlantes de mala calidad, se los diseña buscando un "pico" de respuesta en donde están los graves de una batería por ejemplo. Eso hace que parezcan sonar muy bien, cuando en realidad suenan "huecos" pues los graves que no caen justo en el rango de las baterías, salen muy atenuados. Aunque es cuestión de gustos, hay quienes les encanta que el audio "retumbe", yo particularmente detesto que los graves retumben, el grave debe ser seco, nítido y lo más fiel posible al original. Pero eso es mi gusto...


----------



## bysma (Abr 15, 2010)

bueno el unico subwofer que puedo montar es de 5" o 6,5" no hay mas sitio. El cajon ya lo tengo construido, es reflex con 7,9 litros , no se si sera medidas exactas pero lo probe hoy y puedo decir que suena, lo probe con un wofer de 4 Ohms 10 Wrms de un home cinema, y las especificaciones de Thiele Small son muy parecidas, supongo que no habra mucha diferencia. 

No se si la caja sera la correcta, pero es lo mas que he podido sacar de tan poco hueco, basicamente esta acoplada al sillon y para que no vibre le colocado esponja, diran que soy algo chapusero pero, ya me las vi para diseñar el cajon no creo que se pueda hacer mucho mas.

Otra cosa... me recomiendan montar un amplificador tipo TDA o mas bien Mosfet ? Supongo que al ser para graves no necesitaria mucha calidad mas bien que proporcione pontencia. 

Pero sacar con un TDA 50 Wrms de 12 V  imposible no???


----------



## Tavo (Abr 15, 2010)

Mira: El TDA1562 puede tirar tranquilamente 50W RMS en 4 ohms.

Lo que si, por ahí es el problema que el TDA1562 solo tira 22W reales en bajas frecuencias, eso lo leí en un post de por acá, es cuestión de buscar...

Igual estaría bueno hacerlo.
Estaría bueno hacer un conversor de voltaje, de 12Vcc de la batería del auto a unos +-35Vcc...
Nunca me animé...

Muchos Saludos y éxitos!
Tavo10


----------



## bysma (Abr 15, 2010)

Gracias, por la respuesta no me decidi a decir que tenia un TDA1562 ya montado monocanal en placa impresa y bien estañada, y la verdad para graves... pues como no, al subir el 75% de volumen suenan como unos chasquidos y por falta de corriente no creo que sea, ruido puff no creo. lo conecto con al menos unos 30 cm de cable de unos 10 mm a una bateria (Cargada) 45 Ah y sigue igual.

Lo malo de montar un conversor DC-DC es la de la utilización de un traformador no?? voluminosos y pesados, además de la complejidad del circuito por el ruido.

No se si seria capaz de montar uno de estos algo decente, pero bueno buscare en el foro que seguro que encuentro algo.


----------



## Tavo (Abr 15, 2010)

bysma dijo:
			
		

> Lo malo de montar un conversor DC-DC es la de la utilización de un traformador no?? voluminosos y pesados, además de la complejidad del circuito por el ruido.



No no no.
No es lo que pensás, es pura electrónica. Una fuente SMPS (switching) no es mas que un conversor DC-DC pero en otra escala de tensiones (310Vcc a 35Vcc, ejemplo).
Acá tenés un proyecto y bien que funciona, es de Mnicolau. Hay un video de prueba incluso y todo.
Nunca me animé a hacerlo porque siempre ando con la cuestión de que no me terminan de convencer las SMPS.

Saludos!
Tavo10


----------



## NEO101 (Abr 16, 2010)

bysma dijo:


> y la verdad para graves... pues como no, al subir el 75% de volumen suenan como unos chasquidos y por falta de corriente no creo que sea, ruido puff no creo. lo conecto con al menos unos 30 cm de cable de unos 10 mm a una bateria (Cargada) 45 Ah y sigue igual.



La placa donde está soldado el integrado, tiene unos buenos capacitores en paralelo con la alimentación? Digamos, 2200 uF o mejor 4700uF (no son muy caros ni grandes para esas tensiones que vas a usar, podés usar de 16 volt.). Incluso podrías poner 2 de 4700 en paralelo si ves que produce mejoras.

¡Saludos!


----------



## bysma (Abr 18, 2010)

Tiene uno de 4700uF, probe con otro igual en paralelo y parece que mejoro algo pero apenas anda, pero lo que si ha echo que mejore es un refrigerador mas grande exactamente uno de 20x20 Cm y un ventilador de 12 Cm , ya no me produce tantos chasquidos pero a volumen alto, no me reproduce bien los graves secos. Supongo que esto ya se deve al cajon al ser reflex.

*UNA NUEVA PREGUNTA*

Para una buena division de las vias creo que se utilizan filtros, en el caso de yo montar wofer y por otro lado twister, que seria la mejor opción a utilizar como filtros, me dijeron algo sobre filtros que solo pasaban un rango de frecuencia y otros que pasaban todas menos una parte de la frecuencia.

Haber si me pueden explicar como se hace esto y si es posible poner algun link o decirme por que denominacion buscar en el foro.


----------



## Tavo (Abr 18, 2010)

Crossover o Divisor de 3 vías

Acá en el foro se ha hablado muuucho de eso. Solo con que pongas la palabra "crossover" en el buscador vas a tener muchos resultados. Hay que leer.

Audio: Elementos de Salida

Hay muchos enlaces y temas. Mucha información..



> montar wofer y por otro lado *twister*,


*Tweeter.* Así es.

Saludos!
Tavo10


----------



## bysma (Abr 18, 2010)

Gracias tavo10 por las aclaraciones, cada dia se aprende más... buscare en el foro con esas indicaciones.


----------



## NEO101 (Abr 19, 2010)

bysma dijo:


> Tiene uno de 4700uF, probe con otro igual en paralelo y parece que mejoro algo pero apenas anda, pero lo que si ha echo que mejore es un refrigerador mas grande exactamente uno de 20x20 Cm y un ventilador de 12 Cm , ya no me produce tantos chasquidos



La mayoría de los integrados amplificadores de audio potencia, tienen protecciones contra sobretemperatura. Cuando se pasa cierta temperatura, empiezan a recortar la señal, produciendo una distorsión muy desagradable. La dostorsión desaparece cuando lo volvés a tu temperatura correcta de trabajo.



bysma dijo:


> pero a volumen alto, no me reproduce bien los graves secos. Supongo que esto ya se deve al cajon al ser reflex.



 nop.  Los bafles Bass Reflex suenan bien, el problema es que vos el cajón lo hiciste "a ojo", limitado por el espacio, no lo diseñaste usando los parámetros de Thiele Small del parlante, para sintonizarlo con la caja Bass Reflex.
Los bafles reflex *bien sintonizados* y diseñados para los parlantes, suenan bien.

¡Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## electrico (Abr 20, 2010)

no te hagas problemas con los ohmios de los parlentes coloca 2 parlantes de 8 ohm en paralelo y tienes 4 ohm como si fuera un parlante de carro.


----------



## bysma (Abr 25, 2010)

Hola de nuevo, los cajones los calcule y los volvi a recalcular, y he intentado buscar otros altavoces mas acordes a las medidas y parametros Thiele Small , la cuestión es que me he decidido por unos beyma de 60 rms 180w Max y 4 Ohms Woofer. En el manual dice que para un cajon bass reflex se necesita unas dimensiones de entre 8 y 15 litros. Y ya que el mio tiene sobre unos 7,4678... litros pues igual iria mejor que los anteriores ademas ya no tendria el problema de los 8 Ohms.

Ahora el problema principal es la amplificación del altavoz, lo probare con el TDA1562 que tengo montado.

Una cosa importante sobre el TDA1562 Q si no quereis que os pase como a mi, chasquido...PROBLEMAS.etc.

- Montar en placa impresa y con poca longitud de pistas, este era mi principal fallo me entraba ruido. Y conectar los componentes lo mas cerca posible.

- Controlar Temperatura.

- Volver a controlar temperatura. Esto era el chasquido.

- Y por ultimo medir si a una potencia elevada esta consumiendo sobre unos 7 Amp aprox. Anteriormente me consumia 5 Amp y se sobrecalentaba la placa impresa. Ya sabeis cual era el fallo (pista muy delgada).

*No se si deberia abrir un nuevo tema...*

Pero ya que va dedicado al coche me gustaria acoplarle un vumetro con led, para ello tengo 2 - BA6124 los cuales son dos vumetros para cinco led y nos proporciona unos 2 Volt pero tan solo 150 mA, que tipo de transistor podria utilizar para poder conectar mas led exactamente unos 20 led y que soporte unos 100 Mhz.

*MUCHAS GRACIAS... por vuestra ayuda y por tener respuestas para todo.*


----------

